# Urteil: Dialer-Anbieter müssen von Beginn an Preis nennen



## sascha (1 April 2004)

*Urteil: Dialer-Anbieter müssen von Beginn an Preis nennen*

Betreiber von Dialer-Seiten sind dazu verpflichtet, bereits auf der Eingangsseite deutlich darüber zu informieren, mit welchen Kosten die Nutzung des Angebots verbunden ist. Das hat jetzt das Landgericht Mannheim entschieden. Das Gericht bestätigte mit seinem Urteil die Verbraucherzentrale-Berlin, die gegen einen Anbieter eine entsprechende Einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt hatte. Mit dem Musterurteil in der Tasche wollen die Verbraucherschützer nun auch gegen weitere Dialer-Seiten vorgehen. 

Anlass des Rechtstreits war eine Internetseite, die über einen Dialer Referate, Hausarbeiten und „Spicktricks“ anbietet. Den Verbraucherschützern war das klar auf Kinder und Jugendliche abzielende Angebot ein Dorn im Auge – zumal in jüngster Zeit immer mehr Dialer-Anbieter Minderjährige als Zielgruppe ausgemacht haben (Dialerschutz.de berichtete mehrfach). Am 8. Januar flatterte dem Betreiber der Seite eine Anmahnung ins Haus. Die Verbraucherschützer forderten ihn darin auf, bereits auf der Webseite den Preis der Dialer-Einwahl zu nennen. Denn der war zwar – wie es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist – im Dialer selbst zu lesen. Doch auf der werbewirksam aufgemachten Seite waren die Einwahlkosten von 1,99 Euro/Minute nur unscheinbar in kleinen Buchstaben am linken, unteren Rand zu finden. Zeitgleich mahnte die Verbraucherzentrale auch zwölf ähnliche Seiten anderer Betreiber ab. Einer der Betroffenen gab sofort eine Unterlassungserklärung ab und nennt seitdem den Preis der Einwahl auf seinen Seiten. Andere baten um Fristverlängerung. Der Anbieter der Referate-Seite dagegen weigerte sich, der Abmahnung Folge zu leisten. Der Verbraucherschützer erwirkten also eine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen den Anbieter – der dieser widersprach.

Schließlich landete der Fall vor dem Landgericht Mannheim. Und das entschied ganz im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes: „Die Richter stellten fest, dass der Anbieter auf seiner Eingangsseite klar und deutlich auf die Kosten hinweisen muss, die mit der Nutzung seines Angebots verbunden sind“, bestätigte heute Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Er sprach dabei von einem Urteil mit Mustercharakter. „Sobald die schriftliche Urteilsbegründung vorliegt, werden wir uns weitere Dialer-Angebote ansehen.“ Auf Grundlage der Gerichtsentscheidung werde die Verbraucherzentrale dann im Einzelfall prüfen, ob die Preisauszeichnung korrekt und ausreichend ist, und gegebenenfalls gegen den Anbieter vorgehen. Und nicht nur gegen ihn: „Es wird zu prüfen sein, ob wir auch gegen den jeweiligen Domain-Inhaber vorgehen“, so Jahn. Das gelte auch für Angebote, die jetzt schon auf ihren Eingangsseiten über den Preis der Dialer-Einwahl informieren. „Die Frage ist ja, was „klar und deutlich“ konkret heißt“, sagt Jahn. Es sei gut möglich, dass die Anbieter diese Formulierung anders auslegten als die Verbraucherschützer. „Da wird es sicher noch Diskussionen geben.“

Das Urteil dürfte für etliche Seiten-Betreiber Folgen haben. Viele Dialer-Anbieter werben auf ihren Seiten zwar mit großen Versprechen und weisen auf die einmaligen Inhalte hin, die bei ihnen zu erhalten seien. Dass diese aber nur über einen Dialer zu bekommen sind, zudem zu oft hohen Pauschalpreisen, wird häufig verschwiegen. In diesen Fällen erfährt der Nutzer erst beim Download des Dialers, dass er es mit einem kostenpflichtigen Angebot zu tun hat.

Aktualisiert 04.04.04: Das Landgericht Mannheim hat nunmehr die schriftliche Urteilsbegründung vorgelegt. Darin verdeutlichen die Richter ihre Auffassung, dass das von der Verbraucherzentrale beanstandete Dialer-Angebot tatsächlich so nicht weiterbestehen dürfe, da es gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) verstoße. Ein Webseiten-Betreiber, der kostenpflichtige Inhalte über Dialer anbietet und dessen Zielgruppe (nahezu) ausschließlich Kinder und Jugendliche sind, muss dem Gericht zufolge von Anfang an über die maßgeblichen Umstände - hier besondern über den Preis des Angebots - aufklären. Dabei reiche es nicht aus, den Preis erst beim dritten Zustimmung-Fenster im Dialer anzeigen zu lassen, so die Richter. Sie stellten aber auch fest - was der Verbraucherzentrale zum Zeitpunkt ihrer obigen Stellungnahme noch nicht bekannt war - dass der Preis auch an anderer Stelle als auf der Eingangsseite angezeigt werden kann. 


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

cu,

Sascha


----------



## jackyw (2 April 2004)

Wenn das Urteil künftig konsequent umgesetzt wird kann wohl so mancher Seiten- und Dialeranbieter noch schwere Zeiten erwarten. Für viele aus dem „Gewerbe“ ist eine eindeutige Preisangabe ne richtige Herausforderung und fürchten sie wie der Teufel das Weihwasser! 

Da werden manche noch die Zeiten herbeisehnen wo nur 3x Ok eingegeben werden musste. 

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Dino (2 April 2004)

Jaja....es ist doch schon recht bezeichnend, wenn Betreiber dialerbewehrter Webseiten mit allen Mitteln versuchen, um einen deutlichen Gebührenhinweis herumzukommen. Haben die Herrschaften also doch etwas zu verbergen? Was spricht denn eigentlich gegen einen Gebührenhinweis in Arial 18 mit gutem Kontrast zum Hintergrund und an zentraler Stelle, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat und tatsächlich nur solche Kunden haben möchte, die das kostenpflichtige Agebot ganz bewusst nutzen wollen?
Aber neeee... es könnte ja der eine oder andere "Kunde" ausbleiben, nämlich jene, die der Suggestion kostenloser Downloads u.ä. auf den Leim gehen, oder jene, die von den Minutengebühren gehetzt möglichst schnell die gesuchten Inhalte aufrufen wollen und sich dabei nicht die Zeit nehmen, jedes hellgraue Pixelchen auf weißem Hintergrund genauestens daraufhin zu untersuchen, ob es nicht vielleicht ein Hinweis auf entstehende Kosten sein könnte.
Man steht also zum eigenen Charakter...


----------



## dvill (3 April 2004)

Hier isset:

http://dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgmannheim190304.htm

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (3 April 2004)

*Dialerdealer.*

 

... und hier die gewerbeüblichen Interpretationen des Urteils:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=645b02698039f3344a08a3d31a6428b8&threadid=186

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2004)

@ Raimund 

hattest du irgendetwas anderes erwartet?   

Insofern folgen sie doch nur der vom großen Vorbild und Lehrmeister vorgegebenen  Maxime: 

http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/editorial.html


> G.  rechtfertigt sein Handeln ausschließlich aus dem formalen Recht und
> schließt sittliche Normen oder Verhaltenskonformitäten als *grundsätzlich irrelevant für
> das soziale Zusammenleben aus*  - in seinen eigenen Worten klingt das so:
> *"Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt!". *


cp


----------



## dvill (3 April 2004)

Hier lohnt es sich, noch einmal das Posting vom 20.2.04 in Erinnerung zu rufen.



			
				OnAir schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ist eine "Eingangsseite" ?
> 
> - Die Intro Seite einer Homepage ?
> - Die Homepage ?
> ...


Das LG Mannheim wusste diese schweren Fragen gut zu beantworten.

Wenn die "besten Juristen" (Selbsteinschätzung des Gewerbes) diesen Fall so prima geschaukelt haben, dann treten diese bei der AntiVir-Thematik hoffentlich auch wieder an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (3 April 2004)

Noch eine gewerbeübliche Interpretation, diesmal aus dem Forum der Firma GN:

"ich finds arm das sich die betreiber so einfach beugen wollen. gerade weil der verbr. berlin doch das letzte ist was war denn mit service per 0190 bei denen ohne preisangabe. ich wäre echt mal dafür günni volles programm auf die los zulassen .... "

Manche lernen's nie...
Aber Freiherr v.G. vs. Verbraucherzentrale wäre schon lustig...der verliert doch in letzter Zeit so oft


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Manche lernen's nie...


Wie auch : 
der Mensch ist ein Rindvieh


> Bewiesen: Mensch ist zu 83% ein Rindvieh!
> 83% der Gene von Menschen und Rindviechern sind identisch


den Forschern ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, bei manchen sind sie zu fast 100% indentisch   

cp


----------



## Fidul (3 April 2004)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wann auf der inkriminierten Seite endlich das momentane Täuschungsmanöver beendet wird. Partnerprogramm-Promotion für 1,99 EUR/min?


----------



## RAS (5 April 2004)

Die Topicüberschrift ist irreführend. 

Das LG Mannheim hat mitnichten entschieden, dass der Preis auf der Startseite genannt werden müsste. Vielmehr führt es aus: "Es erscheint durchaus denkbar, dass die erforderliche Aufklärung des Verbrauchers auch an anderer Stelle als auf der Eingangsseite geleistet werden kann". Aus diesem Grunde wurde auch der Verfügungsantrag neu gefasst.

Die Erkenntnis der Wettbewerbswidrigkeit hat das LG Mannheim aus einer Gesamtschau aller Merkmale des Angebots unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Zielgruppe (Kinder) gewonnen.


----------



## sascha (5 April 2004)

Jo, die Nachricht wurde bei DS auch schon ergänzt, bzw. aktualisiert:



> Aktualisiert 04.04.04: Das Landgericht Mannheim hat nunmehr die schriftliche Urteilsbegründung vorgelegt. Darin verdeutlichen die Richter ihre Auffassung, dass das von der Verbraucherzentrale beanstandete Dialer-Angebot tatsächlich so nicht weiterbestehen dürfe, da es gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) verstoße. Ein Webseiten-Betreiber, der kostenpflichtige Inhalte über Dialer anbietet und dessen Zielgruppe (nahezu) ausschließlich Kinder und Jugendliche sind, muss dem Gericht zufolge von Anfang an über die maßgeblichen Umstände - hier besondern über den Preis des Angebots - aufklären. Dabei reiche es nicht aus, den Preis erst beim dritten Zustimmung-Fenster im Dialer anzeigen zu lassen, so die Richter. Sie stellten aber auch fest - was der Verbraucherzentrale zum Zeitpunkt ihrer obigen Stellungnahme noch nicht bekannt war - dass der Preis auch an anderer Stelle als auf der Eingangsseite angezeigt werden kann.



http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## News (5 April 2004)

Taufrisch - Mainpeans Newsletter dazu:
www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2004/kw15/

Zitate:
"Wir können hier von einer Art Musterfall sprechen, der eher als Warnung denn als zwingende Handlungsanweisung zu verstehen ist. Wenigstens bei Webseiten, die sich nicht an Kinder und Jugendliche richtet.
Klar ist, wer Inhalte an Kinder und Jugendliche anbietet, beispielsweise Referate oder Hausaufgaben, muss seine Preise deutlicher anzeigen als diejenigen, die reine Erwachsenenangebote zur Verfügung stellen.

Es verhält sich nun so, dass im ersten Bezugsfenster (1. OK-Fenster) eine Preisangabe erforderlich ist, sobald der angebotene Inhalt an Kinder und Jugendliche gerichtet ist.
(...)
Über eine Preisangabepflicht auf der Startseite wurde nicht verfügt. Auch nicht bei Angeboten, die sich speziell an Kinder und Jugendliche richten."


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2004)

http://www.bft.de/bft/aktuell/z_preisausz.htm


> Zum 01. September 2000 ist die Preisangabenverordnung (PangV)  in geänderter Fassung in Kraft getreten. Früher mussten Sie die Waren so auszeichnen,*dass jedermann den Preis wahrnehmen konnte. Zuwiderhandlungen lösten Bußgeldverpflichtungen aus.*
> 
> Jetzt gilt eine gesteigerte Auszeichnungspflicht, nämlich die Pflicht zur Angabe des Grundpreises (z. B. Preis pro 1 l oder 1 kg) neben der bisher verpflichtenden Angabe des Endpreises. Mit der Neuregelung der Grundpreisangabe sollen den Verbrauchern auf einfache Weise optimale Möglichkeiten geboten werden, die Preise von Erzeugnissen zu beurteilen und miteinander zu vergleichen. *Die Verbraucher, so die Begründung der Gesetzesänderung,  sollen so anhand einfacher Vergleiche fundierte Entscheidungen treffen können. *



Seltsam, daß solch äquivalent klare Verordnungen im Minderwertgeschäft
 so schwierig zu erreichen sind 

cp


----------

